# thermostat not getting heat mat hot enough?



## fluffyrain (Jul 8, 2010)

a thermostat iv got is only getting the heat mat to get to a temp of 25 C but i need it at 30C or above. no matter how high i turn the dial it just keeps it at around 25C.

now my partner says the sensor should be on the heat mat? is that right or should it be on the aspen?


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

What are you measuring the temperature with and where? 

The thermostat will be recording the temperature that the exact point the stat probe is place. if the temperature there reaches the required temp then the stat will kick in and shut off power to the heat source or dim it depending on the stat. 

it would be that you have a heat matt that does not reach those temps, as some dont. 

Remember though a heat matt will only raise the surface temperature and not the ambient air temp. 

Jay


----------



## bigdek (Nov 21, 2011)

from my recent experience you have zero chance of getting to that temp with a heat mat. i couldnt even get near 25 let alone 30


----------



## fluffyrain (Jul 8, 2010)

bigdek said:


> from my recent experience you have zero chance of getting to that temp with a heat mat. i couldnt even get near 25 let alone 30


yeah dont think were going to have any luck with it eather, think were gunna change over to heat lamps now :bash:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

bigdek said:


> from my recent experience you have zero chance of getting to that temp with a heat mat. i couldnt even get near 25 let alone 30



I dont use many heat matts, but the ones i do have, have a surface temperature of 33c. Which is what they are designed for. 

They wont rise ambiant temp. 

Jay


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

bigdek said:


> from my recent experience you have zero chance of getting to that temp with a heat mat. i couldnt even get near 25 let alone 30


I agree, my experience of heatmats is that even if you plug them straight into a socket with no thermo, they rarely go above 90f.


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

the only way you will get the temp you need from a heat mat is if you buy a heat mat that is big enough to fit around the rub you are trying to heat

i have a 47"/11" heat mat on my dubia and i can get the temp easily above 40c


----------



## simon31uk (Jan 6, 2012)

what heatmat you got
ive got habistat 17in x 11in
i thought it was faulty but i wrapped it in a towel and used ministat 100
and i had to mess with the dial on thermostat.
also using lucky reptile thermometer deluxe i got told to just go off them and not the thermostat i got temps upto 32C


----------

